# Are Amano Shrimp Nocturnal?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

Are Amano Shrimp Nocturnal? These were labeled Algae Eating Shrimp in the pet store but I think they're Amano. They hide during the day in a cave and I see them out at night.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Most shrimps are actually like that. Unless the tank conditions are right, feeding, and there is open space they will come out in the day.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Agreed, they will be most active when they think it's safe and there's food around. When I feed the fish, they all come storming through the plants and in the open areas where some flakes have fallen. A few moments later they disappear. :0

So they are not nocturnal, just cautious, and easily taken by hunger/greed that draws them out.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My various shrimp including Amanos are out and about (very active) during the day, but they have nothing to fear. I just read that shrimp do not sleep so they are working day and night. So no them being nocturnal.


----------

